# Viewing Previous Posts



## bonus86 (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm new to UKM so sorry if this is really obvious but was wondering if there is an easy way for me to view any of the forums which I have posted in?

Cheers


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

go on to myprofile and it says find latest posts from you click that bud


----------



## bonus86 (Apr 10, 2011)

Nice One, cheers buddy


----------

